# Game Thread: 12.17.04 Wizards @ Lakers



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>12 - 8</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>12 - 9</center></td></tr></table>

10:30 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">18.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>27.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>7.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>6.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">3.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">35.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>43.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

We match up well against this team, they really dont seem that good but u never know. I think if hughes can shut down kobe it's gonna be an easy win.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Easy win? I wouldn't go that far, but we do have a good shot in this one. Lakers are in Sacramento tonight so they will be tired, which kinda offsets us having to start a long road trip. We need to set the pace and run them up and down. I think this game is crucial to setting the tone on this road trip because I don't think we have much chance Saturday night in Phoenix and I'd hate to start off 0-2. I think we win if Arenas, Jamison, and Hughes each score 20 points, lose if they don't.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

u can't shut Kobe down especially the wizards, this game can get ugly(as far as no defense) , my two favorate teams , :yes: the Wizards have to be carefull not to just settle for a jump shooting game, Kwame needs to play more, Odom will be hard to contain, big win for the Lakers tonite against the Kings, should be fun, i can't wait:grinning: 

Lakers 118-110


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Throwbacks always remind me how uninteresting our current uniforms are. These aren't as nice as the red, white, and blue ones we wore last season, but I still like them.

Quick 10-4 start, we're 4-6 from the field.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Kwame not starting again...hmm


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> Kwame not starting again...hmm


And I've seen Odom push Jamison around many times, with the first quarter not even finished yet.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

At least I have Cook on my fantasy team :sigh: The guy is a three point shooter, get out on him!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

the guy is playing nuts
put in kwame now!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Arenas is getting around Atkins like he's not even there. We need to keep attacking that until they figure out a way to stop it.

Hughes was hot the first quarter with the 5-7 shooting. I'm hoping he doesn't let it go to his head though, as I'm sure he'll cool down (though I don't think I'll be complaining about it if he doesn't).

Very fun opening period that sees us ahead 30-28. Both teams showed some weakness and the other team took advantage.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

cook : foul number 3


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Man Gilbert can just dominate this game if he wants with Atkins guarding him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Wow, 4 steals in the first for Haywood? Not bad big man.

Nice inside dunk by Kwame.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow, Jarvis is 1 of 3... what a surprise! :|


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

looks like kobe has decided to shoot... :uhoh:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Tie game- 52-52. Lakers have played well offensively but they can't seem to stop either arenas or hughes, who each have 16 points. I think haywood should see more time in the 2nd half; he had a monster 1st quarter on the defensive end with 4 steals and a block.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Fun game to watch, although our defense still is not exactly awe-inspiring. Hughes has proven me wrong so far with his continued hot play in the second, let's hope he keeps it up.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

we could be dominating if eddie would play Kwame AND Brendan at the same time


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Definitely not one of Kwame's better games. Luckily enough though, the same can't be said about most everyone else.

Jamison is just a whole lot better on offense when he can catch and immediately do something with the ball. When he gets it and holds it for a couple seconds, odds are a lot lower that something really good comes of it.



> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> we could be dominating if eddie would play Kwame AND Brendan at the same time


Have they played together yet this season? This is one of many annoying things about our subbing patterns on the year.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

MJG,

Do you ever think Eddie will get the ****ing guts to play Haywood and Kwame at the same time?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That's a good question. What makes it even more annoying is the fact that I thought Kwame and Haywood played especially well off of each other last year. Both did fine on their own, but when both were in the game, they felt just a tiny bit better. We've had zero opportunity to see that this season.

A big thing that I see us do seemingly every game that I don't care for at all is starting the 4th quarter with a weaker lineup on the floor. I mean, is Haywood so tired from his 20 minutes of action that we have to start the final period with Ruffin in? Hughes is playing one of his best games of the season, yet Peeler is the guy in the game. JJ has played pretty solid ball as a whole tonight while Hayes has been his usual do-nothing self, but it's the latter in the game. If we just went a minute or two with the weaker lineup I might not complain as hard, but he often does it for as long as half of the quarter. I mean, right now there's some 7:30 left in the game and neither Hughes nor Haywood has gotten in in the period. Just nonsensical.

... and as if wanting to prove my criticism correct, at exactly the 6:00 mark Hughes if finally brought in. We still have Ruffin in over Haywood though :dead: I don't want to be too negative about a game that we're playing very well in and are still in a position to win, but I just am not liking EJ all that much right now.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

oh boy they just keep on hitting threes. I can see this game going down to the wire, us being up by two them hitting a three with like 2 secs left and us losing. I mean hey, it seems like it has happened five hundred times before


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Go Wizards!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

thanks for the support....















for one night


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It's a darn shame <i>this</i> isn't our nationally televised game. This is a great one.

Ruffin 12 minutes in the 4th, Haywood 0. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

114-109 us, 1:20 left, our ball. Arenas and Hughes are both playing some kind of amazing ball tonight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ha, I don't know if that's how the play was drawn up, but it sure was nice. Everyone on the Lakers was so certain Hughes was going to the basket that they played off the three point guys before he even got started. Quick, sharp pass to Peeler and the wide open three.


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

117-116 us. Kobe just hit a three, Lakers foul the Wiz.

7.4 seconds left.

Pull it out, Wizards!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I can't say how scared I was that Hughes was going to miss those. His free throws are way down this year, but at least he hit them when they counted.

Smart play fouling as opposed to letting them take the three pointer to tie.

Kobe misses the first, attempts to purposely miss the second but instead picks up a lane violation. 119-116 with 4 seconds left, our ball.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

WIN!!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Big time win. Looks like my prediction was right! 



> I think we win if Arenas, Jamison, and Hughes each score 20 points, lose if they don't.


Needed each and every one of their points!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> Big time win. Looks like my prediction was right!
> 
> 
> ...


92 points between the three  


got to work on getting other's involved though, can't win every game like that


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

these are really nice jerseys


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> these are really nice jerseys


:yes:


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Sounds like this was an amazing game... If only I had been able to watch it.

Think we can carry the confidence into the game against the Suns tonight? Maybe that's a stretch


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I would take these jerseys over our ugly blue/white ones any day


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

did anyone notice that Jamison almost single handedly screwed up this game?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

This win was huge for confidence. It would've been a big blow to lose another close game to a "good" team. Now, that we've beaten a decent team on their home floor, I think we've proven we are a good team ourselves.


----------

